

Ask HN: Best Movies you saw in 2013? - sk2code

My favorite movies of the year:<p>1.  Gravity<p>2.  The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug<p>3.  The Wolf of Wall Street<p>4.  Iron Man 3<p>5.  Despicable Me 2<p>6.  Mud<p>7.  American Hustle<p>8.  Man of Steel<p>9.  Elysium<p>10. Monsters University<p>Whats your?
======
ColinWright
I didn't watch any films in 2013.

~~~
ankitgarg43
WHy would you do that to yourself :O????????????????????

------
kevutu
Captain philips

------
NatW
Blue Jasmine

